# Looking for Subs & Amp with stock radio!



## ZakH (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm in search of some great subs & amp for my 2011 cruze. I have a stock radio system in it, I'm not looking for any 500$ new deck system but if I have to upgrade to a radio system that will not void the warranty, so be it! I don't know a lot about Speakers & Sound Systems, so any help would be greatly appreciated! I want to spend under 500$ on the set up, by the way! 

Thank you ALL for the help!!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

You just need the PAC AA-GM44 Harness to use the stock radio.

Amazon.com: PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles: Automotive

What kind of music do you listen to?
Are you looking to get high Quality Bass or just loud sound pressure bass?

Have you looked at these threads?
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...0-xtremerevolution-co-mobile-audio-parts.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/6206-xtremerevolutions-subwoofer-boxes.html


----------



## ZakH (Feb 18, 2014)

You see, I often vary between Country and Hip-hop (Hip-hop mainly when I pick up some friends and we hit the town), We love the bass boosted songs because I don't have subs. But, I hope that helps further explain our music choices! I want something to WOW my passengers but it seems like that would be extremely hard on a stock deck!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not hard at all on a stock deck. Easily done for under $500 without upgrading headunit. Don't get me wrong, aftermarket headunit will always sound better in these cars but I'm not going aftermarket either. Shoot me a PM if you want and I'll help ya out. I work nights so I'm going to bed but I'll gladly give you a full blown response tonight.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

If you want better sound, get better speakers and amplify them. An aftermarket radio is unnecessary.
For a $500 budget you can only properly upgrade your Soundstage OR your Substage. Not Both.

You'll need $1000 if you want to WOW your Passengers. And it is extremely easy on a Stock Deck.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I did both for less than $$ 500.00 just have to know what you are buying and why . It also helps if you have plenty of experience with aftermarket producrs that are compatible . Installing is a whole different animal and takes on a life of it's own ..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> I did both for less than $$ 500.00 just have to know what you are buying and why . It also helps if you have plenty of experience with aftermarket producrs that are compatible . Installing is a whole different animal and takes on a life of it's own ..


Very well said! One thing I've learned is that no install is the same. Everyone does things a little differently even running the same power wire. Make one change, like the fuse block you use, and it could be the culprit of a problem. This is why it's tough to figure out install issues without knowing everything about the setup. 

Anyways, it's not hard to add a small sub to round out the bottom of the music and upgrade the sound stage IE speakers. One amp can run it all, which saves money. 

Sound quality can always be debated. Regardless of specs on components it won't ever matter if the persons ears can't tell the difference or can't hear a particular range of frequencies. My hearing is rough and I swear I'm slightly tone deaf; for me it doesn't matter if I buy a bottom line rockford speaker or a $600 pair of competition SPL component speakers. What I do notice is a walmart pair of speakers compared to that bottom line rockford. I notice when the bottom of the barrel speaker starts to crackle and fail


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dude I have had to sleep behind Howitzers in the field , so my hearing isn't the greatest .


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> Dude I have had to sleep behind Howitzers in the field , so my hearing isn't the greatest .


Yup, my hearing is shot from 6 yrs of 747 engine noise and gun fire


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That harness sounds like a straight foreword job vs universal splicing. Mini DSP is only worth it if you upgrade stock speakers right? 

I hope you guys got points for the hearing and anything else you picked up over the years of service. Remember even an amputee will get denied by the board the 1st time around, they really want to make you work for it. My hearing never changed much as I experienced gunfire before I got in. 

Before I go too left field I could clearly tell XR's setup was light years beyond my stock unit and he doesn't have a MyLink unit like I do. I also got to hear another setup to see the difference between natural and synthesized bass.​


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Systems are very much like shoes. You can buy a cheap pair and they likely won't last long, you can buy the name brand and they'll do really well or you can find that niche custom shop that makes outstanding pairs which will last forever. There's a category for everyone. I can't comment on the mini DSP but my thought would be that they can be used with stock but it would be a waste of money since the stock speakers have little head room to expand their output. Andrei should be able to answer that question.


----------



## ZakH (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey! Just wanted to recap on this, After about 3 months that I made this post, I made the purchase of my subs and amp and loved them. I have dual 12' Kickers, Surrounding speakers with each upgraded to high grade, a MTX 650 amp, and I've spent waaaaaay more than 500$ with every purchase but the cruze I own is well known in the bass community here so thank you all for the help!


----------

